# Potential Job Offer!! Help!



## g3mmad (May 15, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm new here and I wondered if you could help me! I have been looking for work in the UAE for some time and a contact that I have made has put me in touch with a friend of his that owns a small but expanding company in abu dhabi. 

He is looking for an operations manager and seems interested in meeting me, and has asked if we could meet in Paris next month to discuss the opportunity. I haven't done a job like this before but have a lot of transferable skills and this opportunity would be great for me, so i'm very interested. 

The package that he offers is fully furnished accomodation with bills paid, a car, a phone and 8000 aed per month. 

I'm a single girl - I accept that I wont start on a lavish salary, but is this enough to live comfortably and socialise regularly to meet new people?? 

Also - with regards to the accommodation, what is common practice, do you choose a place and they pay or do they have an apartment that you have to stay in? Either way - is there anything i need to look out for or be wary of? 

I havent got to talks about annual flights etc... so i'll discuss that with him if and when the time comes. 

Any help or advice would be really appreciated and if you can think of anything that i should ask to make sure this is a decent package, please let me know. 

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

g3mmad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here and I wondered if you could help me! I have been looking for work in the UAE for some time and a contact that I have made has put me in touch with a friend of his that owns a small but expanding company in abu dhabi.
> 
> ...


Hey!

Umm... very true you will not be starting off a very lavish package, as a matter of fact that package is not a good offer in my opinion even though housing etc is paid for. I would say a package of 12000 AED per month with accommodation etc paid for would be (just about) an average package. It'd not be very easy to live comfortably with only 8000 AED a month.

Moreover Europeans generally get paid much higher than the normal average so that itself is kind of an 'aberration' (for lack of a better word).

With regards to the accommodation, usually if you are being given one, you'll have to live in the apartment that they'd have chosen.

Yes you should talk about the annual flights home, in addition you should also talk about the type of insurance cover that will be provided with details of its coverage and the most important part is to gather as much information/feedback as possible about the company you're going to work for. There are various 'shady' companies which indulge in acts which are illegal such as keeping your passports with them, making employees bear cost of the visa etc. Ensure that you know what you're getting into, it becomes all the more important since you'd be working for a small business.

Hope that helps!


----------

